# Maserati Mistral 4.0 - 1969 (Leather restore)



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

A Maserati always captivates the beholder but a rare version even more, and this is 4.0 for a restoration of the interior seats.










Given the state of the skin the idea was to repair the seats and some things without entering the "exaggeration" of the total repair and the appearance of losing 40 years of age.



































Cut here and labeled for future assembly.










Rear seat restored on the left and right with over 40 years










Bottom of the console before










and then ...










A few weeks later it was time to put it together again, but with a skin 40 old an incident happened during the install.


















After the incident resolved here is the final picture.


















Regards


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, just, wow!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic recuperation tnat you acheved :doublesho

The before and after results...:argie:

Fantastic! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

I would not have the ba**s to do that and you my friend are an artisan :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb restoration work, quite amazing :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, über amazing !!

How the hell did you repair the big cut on the driver's side seat ?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> I would not have the ba**s to do that and you my friend are an artisan :thumb:
> 
> Regards Mario


Mario im changing from Car Detail to Artisan Detail


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AcN said:


> Wow, über amazing !!
> 
> How the hell did you repair the big cut on the driver's side seat ?


It was a PITA to do so , but with patient and more patient i did


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Superb restoration work, quite amazing :thumb:


Thanks Glyn :thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Mario im changing from Car Detail to Artisan Detail


Join the club Rui :buffer:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Racer said:


> It was a PITA to do so , but with patient and more patient i did


It really feels like you changed the leather on the cutted part  or you did ? ^^ otherwise, it's all magic ^^


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Really nice work, and a nice motor too


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AcN said:


> It really feels like you changed the leather on the cutted part  or you did ? ^^ otherwise, it's all magic ^^


The leather is the same and was filled with leather paste


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Job


----------



## javierpeba (May 2, 2010)

I´m a detailer.es user and watch all your jobs, like every one... georgeus job!

Parabems e saudos dende Galicia!


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW fantastic job


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic...what a difference....it looks like New :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all , i am in a middle of a full leather restore of a Rolls Royce Silver Shadow MKII from 1974 , and if you like this one you going to love that one. 

Regards


----------



## Puce (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, that's nice.

But what's the point of just posting the before and after picture ? :wall:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Puce said:


> Ok, that's nice.
> 
> But what's the point of just posting the before and after picture ? :wall:


To see the difference...before and after?


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

now that's what i call a fantastic restoration. hats off to you sir!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Much better


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW.
Superb restoration work, quite amazing!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow 

We need more pics and more details.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic work...........Stunning Car to work on too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Fantastic work, and looking forward to the next leather restoration on the Rolls :thumb:

How long would a seat like that typically take to finish?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

What a stunning car,and a very nice resto on the interior.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Waxamomo said:


> Fantastic work, and looking forward to the next leather restoration on the Rolls :thumb:
> 
> How long would a seat like that typically take to finish?
> 
> Chris


a lot of time because was heavily cracked...


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

Really good job there and at least with the seats being in such poor condition you know the car was driven which it was made for instead of just sitting in a garage


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

One word - Incredible!


----------

